# Trivia 12/31



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2019)

trivia 12/31
DID YOU KNOW...
China is often considered the longest continuous civilization,  with some
historians marking 6000 B.C. as the dawn of Chinese  civilization. It also
has the world's longest continuously used written  language.


1. What piece of sporting equipment used in gymnastics, is 4  inches wide and
16 feet long?
2. Do you recall Jimmy Carter's middle name ?
3. Jimi Hendrix had a number of well-known singles, but only  one made it
into the top 40 chart; which one ?
  a. - All Along the Watchtower
  b. - Purple Haze
  c. - Voodoo
  d. - Foxy Lady
4. What was the rather arrogant name by which the Romans  referred to the
Mediterranean Sea?
5.  In which game would you find ALL of these pieces of  equipment - spider,
triangle, chalk?
6. Which golf legend died September 25, 2016 at the age of  87?
7. Are Baboons more closely related to Chimps or Monkeys  ?
8. Who was known as the "Hanging Judge of the Old  West"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Saudi Arabia has no rivers... Not one !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Balance Beam
2. Earl
3. - a
4.  Mare Nostrum (Our Sea)
5. Pool (Accepted; Snooker, Eight-ball)
6. Arnold Palmer
7. Monkeys
8. Roy Bean

TRUTH !!
Saudi Arabia is the world's largest country without a river.


----------

